
The Official WhiteHouse.gov digg clone - Anon84
http://www.whitehouse.gov/OpenForQuestions/
======
indiejade
This is a good submission with an awful title. Nothing about the Q submission
format @ whitehouse.gov resembles a "digg clone" . . .

------
josefresco
mmm scrolling iframe, classy.

